# Female Ringneck Dove sounds?



## bajasol (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi,

Can someone who is familiar with Ringneck Doves please tell me what kind
of sound the female makes? Does she coo like the male or what?
I bought a female for my male and am suspecting it's another male.

thanks,
Jo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It is possible for female ringnecks to laugh and coo. If they make any sound, they'll probably make a more laughing-like sound more often than actual cooing.


----------



## bajasol (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Becky. When you say "if they make any sound" does that 
mean that they are more silent than vocal? Like my male goes on and off all day long and
sometimes into the night even though I got him this lovely "female".
He also appears to still be continuing to court the wild mourning doves?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Jo-

In all honesty; They sound EXACTLY alike... I can only tell our female apart from the male by the pitch - otherwise she bow-coos just as much as he does. The best way is to see if the new one is submissive to the male.... or of course if he mounts her... or she lays eggs....You got it made...lol.... Otherwise its really a wait and see game! 

Also you mention that he courts the mourning doves.. Domestic breed ringnecks have no homing instints and should be kept in a cage/avairy/loft..etc? So Im confused


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had some very boyish hens before. But TYPICALLY the hens will be more silent. Sometimes hens that are used to being alone get in the habit of being the "tough guy", and act like males. Others are just like that by nature.
If she lays eggs, you'll know 

Also, my doves are kept outside, and I've noticed many times that they sometimes talk to the wild doves, and the wild doves respond. They'd try to call them over to their little nest, but of course the wild doves weren't close enough and didn't have any interest in them


----------



## bajasol (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Jenn, I'm so glad I'm not the only one confused. To me they both display male
behavior, so far anyway. He is able to court the wild doves because the aviary outside attracts the local mourning doves along it's perimeter with food that has fallen out. 

Becky, I'm with you, I think I'll know if one of them lays an egg, and perhaps not until.
I've seen this female try to mount him and the other way around. I've seen it bow coo, and display other "male" behavior. Anyway thank you both for your very informative
posts, and I'll be back with an update if eggs appear. 

Jo

_When weeding, the best way to make sure you are removing a weed and not a valuable plant is to pull on it. If it comes out of the ground easily, it was a valuable plant._


----------



## Lobzi (May 18, 2015)

*I had all the same questions as Jo, thanks for this*

I could not believe it as I read through this thread. Jo asked all the same questions and had the same comments as I.
I purchased a female dove for my male and now was thinking it might be another male I bought. I was very concerned until I read through this posting.
Thank you. Time will tell and Ill look for that egg.


----------



## Lobzi (May 18, 2015)

I have posted before about this. I have a pair and Im wondering if they are the same sex or different. The newest development is their sharing of the empty nest sitting duties yesterday. Is this normal behavior for a different sex pair?


----------



## Lobzi (May 18, 2015)

Do pairs of doves (male and female) ever sit in the nest together? Im waiting to know if I have two males or a male and female. They have been taking turns on the nest until yesterday and then they were sitting together in nest. I tried sharing a picture I took of them but image insert is only for URL.


----------



## Lobzi (May 18, 2015)

Sharing the nest....indicative of same sex or different sex doves?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sorry, my device doesn't open the pic you posted.
You can try to guess their gender by observing their mating behaviour. Read up on net about their mating behaviour and try it on birds but nothing can be said for sure solely on their narrated behaviour.
I think they're male and female.


----------

